# How do you react when people ask you a classified question?



## Sambat123 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Disclaimer: **This is in no way an attempt to ask for classified information or any details of classified material, missions, etc.***

I was just curious how people that are a part of the SOF community would handle this, for instance, if someone were to ask you what the _"coolest"_ mission you went on was. How would you respond to that? Do you get annoyed when people ask questions that you aren't allowed to answer?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2019)

If I were SOF, I'd just tell them to buy my book.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> If I were SOF, I'd just tell them to buy my book.


LOL, best answer this thread is going to see.

- locked -


----------

